# طرق تصنيع المواسير الحديد



## ahmed_sobhy (19 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعده فى طرق تصنيع المواسير الحديد بأقطار تبداء من نصف بوصه الى 3 بوصه,
مع اختلاف السمك حيث يتراوح ما بين 1 مم الى 3 مم.


----------



## tomfor (30 أكتوبر 2009)

طرق تصنيع كثيرة منها مواسير الحام الطولى


----------



## amvado2006 (7 مارس 2010)

:63:السلام عليكم
ارجو شرح كيفية حساب سمك ماسوره صلب قطر 1000 مم ناقلة للمياه وتحت ضغط تشغيل 10 بار والقانون المستخدم
شكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (23 مارس 2010)

موجود كلي ذالك في برنامج اوتوكاد المكنيكي


----------



## karimhm2002 (10 مايو 2010)

فين الطريقة


----------



## amvado2006 (17 مايو 2010)

:73:
الفكرة جميلة بس الشيت مش متحمل ممكن تحملة مرة ثانية ياغالي


----------



## خالد باجابر (1 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هذا تواصلي الاول معكم 
ارجوا الافادة عن مدى الجدوى من استخدام المواصير الحديدة وهل تعتبر افضل في نقل المياه.
وطرق تصنيعها مع العلم بأن السماكة للالواح كبيرة


----------

